# 3rd gen Reylight Ti LANs are up on Kickstarter



## hbk_rey (Jan 24, 2018)

KS took really a long time to approve the project, click here to view the page. 

 Detailed Specs:


Material: Solid Titanium (Ti-6Al-4V, Grade 5)
LED: 4000k Nichia 219C High CRI
Compatible cells: AA or 14500
Finish: Bead blast
Dimensions: 97x21mm (3.8x0.8in)
Weight (without battery): 65g (2.3oz)
Maximum output: 470 lumens
Minimum output: 0.2 lumens
Reverse polarity protection
Low Voltage Protection to prevent damage to Li-Ion cell's
Active temperature control, to prevent damage to the LED/Driver
Anti-Reflective (AR) coated lens
Aluminium Orange Peel reflector
Reverse-clicky switch
Ability to tablestand
Improved pocket clip
Spare O-Rings
10 tritium slots (installed tritium vials are an additional option)

Operation:


Fully click to turn on, followed by half-press (tap) to change modes. Fully click again to turn off.
Starts at moonlight (0.2 lumens) by default
Memory can be switched on or off by giving the button 8 quick taps.


----------



## HughJorgan (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm backer #31.


----------



## hbk_rey (Jan 24, 2018)

HughJorgan said:


> I'm backer #31.



Thank you.


----------



## mk2rocco (Jan 24, 2018)

Does the light have any branding on it? I noticed in one of the pictures it looks like it has Reylight engraved on one side.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 24, 2018)

I’ve never been a part of kickstart but that looks amazing I love all of your stuff!


----------



## XD9 (Jan 24, 2018)

I backed at 126 Pounds with installed tritium vials and DHL Express 
Super excited!

Edit and Note: I am not sure how to tell what backer number I am but I am sure it does not matter 
BUT if it does.... Please let me know how to get the number


----------



## hbk_rey (Jan 24, 2018)

mk2rocco said:


> Does the light have any branding on it? I noticed in one of the pictures it looks like it has Reylight engraved on one side.



It has ReyLight 蘭 on the tube.


----------



## hbk_rey (Jan 24, 2018)

XD9 said:


> I backed at 126 Pounds with installed tritium vials and DHL Express
> Super excited!
> 
> Edit and Note: I am not sure how to tell what backer number I am but I am sure it does not matter
> BUT if it does.... Please let me know how to get the number



Thank you. Don't think the number matters.


----------



## HughJorgan (Jan 25, 2018)

XD9 said:


> I backed at 126 Pounds with installed tritium vials and DHL Express
> Super excited!
> 
> Edit and Note: I am not sure how to tell what backer number I am but I am sure it does not matter
> BUT if it does.... Please let me know how to get the number



No, beyond a "FYI" it has no practical value unless he ships in order of backer number, so you know where you stand, or if you have some add-on or customization negotiated outside of kickstarter and you want to reference which backer you are. 

But if you want to know your backer number anyway, click on the "globe" in the top right and select "backed projects". Find this project on the list and click on it. This will create a pop-up; scroll down and your backer number is at the bottom.


----------



## gunga (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey Rey. Was rev 2 grade 5 titanium or is this new?


----------



## pc_light (Jan 25, 2018)

gunga said:


> Hey Rey. Was rev 2 grade 5 titanium or is this new?


I'd be curious to know as well but this is what one reviewer said .



> *Host and Clip Quality*
> 
> The machining and finishing on the titanium host is well done. The detailing provides some grip but the lack of knurling may make the light a bit slippery in some circumstances. The material is Grade 2 Titanium, or commercially pure. It has better heat conduction than the popular Grade 5 Titanium (6Al-4V) but is not as tough/durable. The finish is a lightly-polished machined finish. Production lights may skip the polishing step. I’m a fan of nicely machined titanium so I don’t feel this is a drawback.


----------



## hbk_rey (Jan 25, 2018)

pc_light said:


> I'd be curious to know as well but this is what one reviewer said .



Sorry CPF was down last night. V2 was made of Grade 2, V3 is Grade 5.


----------



## gunga (Jan 25, 2018)

pc_light said:


> I'd be curious to know as well but this is what one reviewer said .



I reviewed Rev 1.


----------



## pc_light (Jan 25, 2018)

gunga said:


> I reviewed Rev 1.


My mistake. Grade 2 it is then.


----------



## Espionage Studio (Feb 24, 2018)

Rey, I Pm'd you but thought people here might be curious here to know if we can buy extra clips for our older lights? This new clip looks much better than the v2 clip, I would like to purchase a couple of these clips if possible.


----------



## bmstrong (Feb 25, 2018)

Interesting. Worth watching on this one.


----------



## Luckyonion (Feb 25, 2018)

In for clips!


----------



## HughJorgan (Feb 25, 2018)

Anybody half-watching this, the campaign is now offering a kickstarter-exclusive anodized upgraded version, each unique. Not everybody's cup of tea but if you're into funky colors it's worth a look...

(From the campaign)


----------



## hbk_rey (Mar 2, 2018)

Espionage Studio said:


> Rey, I Pm'd you but thought people here might be curious here to know if we can buy extra clips for our older lights? This new clip looks much better than the v2 clip, I would like to purchase a couple of these clips if possible.


----------

